# 06 HD plus H2 rims and 315/70/r17?



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

I've been doing some searching but can't find a clear answer on this. Will stock H2 wheels with the stock 315/70/r17 fit on a stock 2006 silverado 2500HD? I was thinking maybe a three inch body body and few turns on the torsion bars would help, but I'm going to plow with this truck too and want to make sure I wont have any issues.

Anyone running this combo?

Tim


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the same on my truck, 2002 Ram 2500. They rub when turning. I will go narrower when I replace them. They are my summer wheels. I wouldn't want to use that wide a tire plowing. I also don't wanna rub when I need to turn sharp while plowing. The Dodges sit up higher, so, you would have to lift or something.

kevlars


----------



## firefighter305 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the 315/70/17 BF Goodrich T/A s on my 2004 z71 with a 3" body lift and it did awesome last winter plowing. I just bought four new ones yesterday to get ready for this winter. They are wide but they had no problems in the 20" snow we got.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

Im running 295-70-17 on 09 H2's with slight rubbing on the UCA, but I also have the Cognito UCA.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Love the look of hte H2 wheels on the pickups. Gotta get me a set!


----------

